# I'm Going to Lose Weight - Here's How!



## Mylegsbig (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm going to be implimenting a few items into my diet under heavy rotation for the next 3 months.  I'm going to be looking for your fresh ideas and variations to keep this up without much pain!  Here are some of the staples to my diet.

Lean Steak 

Chicken Breast

Whole Grain Pasta

Basmati Rice

If any of you have any good low fat, low sodium, yet tasty recipes involving these, maybe you can indulge me with one!  Think healthy!

I will keep this thread bumped up over the duration so everyone can submit their ideas.  Tonight this is what im doing.

3 Whole Chicken Breasts
Can Stewed Tomatoes
Diced Bellpepper
Diced Onion
Oregano
Salt
Pepper
Olive Oil

I browned the chicken in a large steel skillet with a dash of olive oil, then i threw in the can of  stewed tomatoes and the veggies. I added salt and pepper and oregano, and put it in a 300 degree oven until chicken is no longer pink. I served with wild rice.

Submit any of your fav lowfat/ healthy recipes using these 4 ingredients!

edit: cooked it at more like 300 and covered steel skillet with foil, it was tender and moist and delicious.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 13, 2005)

Try marinating your chicken breast in some low fat or no fat dressing.  I last used Zesty Italian Dressing......not sure if it comes in light or non fat but its worth checking into.  Anyway I marinated the meat for 8 hours and then grilled it............so moist and yummy! I'd take this idea and cut it up into slices and add it to a mixture of salad greens.....I like the prepackaged Italian Blend because of the peppery arugula...........add some yummy vegetables and toss with some more of the dressing.


----------



## digigirl (Apr 13, 2005)

How about making some wraps from steak or chicken? Use big lettuce leaves, fill with a mixture of grilled meat and veggies, and chow down. There are some good recipes for this in the latest Cuisine at Home magazine, and I know I've seen some cookbooks specifically for wraps before. Lots of different ways you can do them, and lots of low-calorie dipping sauces out there, too. Go Asian, BBQ, you name it!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 13, 2005)

moved to health, nutrition, and special diets.


----------



## amber (Apr 13, 2005)

With steak I sear it first in a cast iron pant, then add onions til translucent, then add worceshire sauce, and finish it off in the oven until med rare. I prefer rib eye steaks.  Of course add whatever herbs you like, but I only add black pepper.  If the worceshire sauce is too salty for you, maybe try low sodium beef broth?  

As for chicken, try chicken florentine.  Dip the chicken breasts in flour ( I suppose you could use wheat flour, but I used all purpose white flour), brown them in a bit of oil and butter, remove from pan, and deglaze, add fresh lemon juice, and chicken broth, pour over your chicken, then top with spinach ( I use frozen chopped spinach, thaw and drain of all liquid), then top that with mozzarella cheese or whatever cheese you like.   Bake for about 30 minutes at 350 degrees.  You could serve this over whole grain pasta, but I make russet baked potatoes that are stuffed with green and red bell peppers and chopped marinated jalepenos, and cheese mixed in it.  

As for whole grain pasta, I would top that with any of your favorite sauteed veggies, maybe some sundried tomatoes, and a bit of parmesan cheese.  

I've never made basmatti rice, so I have no ideas for you.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks for all the great replies.  I think im making some asian seasoned steak tonight! Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 19, 2005)

Try to substitute whole grains for any processed foods.  For instance, instead of using basamati rice, use brown rice.  The brown rice has the bran, which has the soluble fiber.  That fiber helps slow the rate at which sugar is absorbed into the blood stream.  excess sugar cause a an over production of insullin.  Insullin plays to roles in the body.  First, it opens individual cells up to absorb sugars (carbohydrates), and often results in a low blood sugar level.  This is called the insulin swings.  The second function of insulin is to cause the body to store the excess blood sugar as fat.  By adding soluble fiber to every meal, we maintain a healthier blood sugar amount that is sustained over a longer time period.  This helps control body fat production, gives increased energy, sustained over a longer period of time, and protects the body for excessive sugar-related stress.

And the best way to get fiber is through the food we eat.  For instance, use the brown rice, subtitute a sweet potato for a white potato, eat whole grain breads, cereals and pasta, etc.  Cobine this with sensible protions, the intelligent use of healthy oils and fats, and increased body movement, and you are well on your way to shedding pounds, and improving your health and metabolism.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 19, 2005)

Goodweed, oddly enough, on GI Charts,  Basmati rice has just as low of a GI as brown rice.  It's an enigma.  I've tried brown rice, and even basmati brown rice(the lowest)  but Basmati is fine for me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 19, 2005)

That's interesting, and nice to know.  The glycemic index is an inportant and valuable tool.  If basamati rice is on the good-guy side of the fence, then I say htat that's just another food I can enjoy.  Thanks.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

